# MY S3+Vossen CV7



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

*MY S3, slow build*

2015 S3 

Glacier White
Audi MMI plus
Audi Driver Assistance
B/O

**Removed license plate holder.


Wheels:19x8x5 Vossen CV&
Tires: Hankook Ventus Noble S1

The APR Intake arrived today, and the Turbo Muffler Delete arrives Monday. I also ordered some tint to cover my ambers. When I apply that this weekend, I will decide if it look too tacky to keep on.
I will post up a little write up on each item as I go. 

So far the Intake has impeccable quality. This weekend I will install the intake, and see how troubling the fragile bracket is that holds it into place.


Future plans:
Downpipe
APR Tune
Exhaust
Coilovers
….and other supporting mods.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

JGreen76 said:


> The tires are a tad large. This set was originally on my TT. No rubbing, so I plan to run these tires till I get CO's.


HEY BUDDY ,
looks really nice ... every time i look at it ... i say to my self why didn't i get a white one haha .. looks clean


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

lovei27 said:


> HEY BUDDY ,
> looks really nice ... every time i look at it ... i say to my self why didn't i get a white one haha .. looks clean


Thanks! It's a vicious circle, every time I see a picture of one with some color I feel like mine is plain.


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

looks great what were the specs on the wheels? and what rubber did you use?


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Those wheels look good on the white. Now you'll need black grill to go with it


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

frackz said:


> looks great what were the specs on the wheels? and what rubber did you use?


19x9 45et, I think 40 would get you flush.

255/35/19 Hankooks Ventus S1Noble
These were from my TT, and increased ride height.

Soon as a address a fee other mods, I will get 235/35 and coilovers.



tt-ho said:


> Those wheels look good on the white. Now you'll need black grill to go with it


Thanks TT-ho, I have the black optics pkg on my Q5. I think I'm going a different route with this project, but time will tell.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Installing the APR intake this weekend. Should be installi








ng the APR Turbo Muffler Delete next weekend. Plan to do a little write up as there has been inconsistent reviews on fit of the intake.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

lovei27 said:


> HEY BUDDY ,
> looks really nice ... every time i look at it ... i say to my self why didn't i get a white one haha .. looks clean




hey man , 

i d suggest you do the intake - exhaust and tuning all in one hit .. 
that d be epic ... car looks great as usual


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

lovei27 said:


> hey man ,
> 
> i d suggest you do the intake - exhaust and tuning all in one hit ..
> that d be epic ... car looks great as usual


Thanks man. I have a problem with having parts and not installing them, do not have the patience.

There is no tune available yet for the S3 yet. Also, I have 2200 mikes, waiting till after the 5k service to flash the ecu.


----------

